# How to disable push notification?



## nac (May 30, 2016)

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/noti_zps3mfag3a5.jpg

It started few months back, don't remember exactly when it started. Now I am getting this notification/pop up window when I login to some sites (like digit forum, yahoo mail). I don't get this in every sites, only few and only after logged in, not before. After I closed the browser and open the browser to login to these sites, again I have to do it all over. It's irritating, every time I need to click to allow/block. I don't even want this to pop up in the first place. How can I disable this in firefox? I have tried google to find solution, but till date nothing worked.

Any solution to fix this would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 30, 2016)

Haha!! I have also faced the same issue.. Just check Turn notifications on or off - Chrome Hel



> Open Chrome.
> In the upper right corner of the browser window, click the Chrome menu Chrome menu.
> Click Settings > Show advanced settings.
> In the "Privacy" section, click Content settings.
> ...


----------



## nac (May 30, 2016)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Haha!! I have also faced the same issue.. Just check Turn notifications on or off - Chrome Hel


You know any way to do this in Firefox? 
I tried Firefox in private mode (aka incongnito mode in Chrome), but still I get that notification.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 30, 2016)

nac said:


> You know any way to do this in Firefox?
> I tried Firefox in private mode (aka incongnito mode in Chrome), but still I get that notification.



Sorry, I don't use Firefox


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 31, 2016)

Open the site which you want to block. Click on the *i* icon just before address bar, and block the push notification.


----------



## nac (May 31, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Open the site which you want to block. Click on the *i* icon just before address bar, and block the push notification.


Yes, that's what I do. The problem is I have to do it every time I login.

As soon as I login, this window pops up
*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/1.1_zpsxyu93rjo.jpg

I get to pick one of these two option
*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/1.2_zpsiqh4i280.jpg

If I opted for "Receive for this session", and there won't be any popping up. I click that "i" icon to I get these options
*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/1.5_zpsuncdlnnh.jpg

If I opted for "Not now" option in step 2, every time I open a page, that window pops up until I do something to stop. I click that "i" icon and this opens
*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/1.3_zps0nfc7ekb.jpg

I click at the arrow (where my cursor is in the above snap) to open this and I scroll  down to choose the option "block" against "receive notification"
*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/1.4_zpsppupdelh.jpg

I have to do this process every time I login. I don't get this notification in IE. I though refresh/resetting Firefox would fix this, but didn't.

My preferences about allowing, blocking is just saved temporarily i.e, until I close the browser. I want a permanent solution which I couldn't find till now. 

- - - Updated - - -

Ufff!!!  Found a solution. Until now it didn't strike me to use the keyword "permanently" when I google 

To permanently disable


> 1.Visit about:config
> 2. Find the preference dom.webnotifications.enabled and change its value to false.



Thanks everyone :smile_NF:


----------

